# Problems with Setting the Perfect Tension



## qbeukes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

I've tried a few cubes now, and those that I order with their tensions pre-set and pre-lubed are fantastic. Though when I get a DIY cube or one I have to set the tension myself I have many problems with this.

The general idea, I have found, is to remove all the pieces except the center pieces. Then with each opposing pair of centers, pull them apart until their maximum and adjust the screws until the gap between the piece and the core is the same. Do this until they're all even.

Though, when you put it together it becomes obvious that some sides are much more tense than others. And looking at the gaps it seems that when the pieces are in their assembled place, there are bigger gaps in some centers than in others. To try and explain this in different words. The tensions configured to be even and the cube is assembled... now looking at the gaps between the core and 2 opposing centers, say white/yellow, white would touch completely against the core and yellow would have a 1 or 2mm gap. Disassemble the cube again and stretching white/yellow to their max you would see the gaps for white/yellow to be EXACTLY even. I've even made a "spacer" tool to ensure this is exact to a very high degree of precision.

The only explanation I could think of is that the screws/springs are different. This has been so with all 5 cubes (2xGuHong and 3xLingyun) I recently purchased.

I've also tried setting the tensions with all the pieces except the top layer in place, so as to configure the gaps as it would be with the cube assembled. This seems to end up with some sides "clicking" as they move.

Any one have any advice regarding this?


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't give you any advice, but here's how I tension my cube:

First, I fully disassemble and clean all pieces. Then, I assemble it with the screws loose but tight enough not to fall off. The next thing I do is tension each side equally by intuition. It works for me. My F-II never pops.


----------



## flan (Jan 9, 2011)

A common method is to tighten each screw as tight as it will go after the cube is assembled then loosen in increments


----------

